# Lotação (transporte coletivo)



## Sonhadora

Olá!
Estou pesquisando por um sinônimo da palavra "lotação" usada no Brasil para denominar um tipo de transporte público. Será que lá se usa alguma outra palavra além desta aqui? Micro-ônibus? E como é chamado em Portugal? Será "micro-ónibus" mesmo ou existe um termo especial?
Muito grata


----------



## LuizLeitao

O dicionário Priberam dá esta informação: 6. [Brasil]  Carro usado como transporte 
coletivo. = AUTOLOTAÇÃO. 

Curiosamente, o substantivo é masculino: "o lotação". Há um filme brasileiro estrelado por Sônia Braga intitulado "A dama do lotação".


----------



## patriota

Esse assunto já foi discutido no fórum. O gênero atual da palavra reduzida é feminino (a lotação).


----------



## LuizLeitao

Então está certo, desculpem a falha.


----------



## patriota

A questão é exatamente que não há falhas quanto a isso, pois a língua se modifica com o tempo (e alguns exemplos ficam desatualizados)... A minha própria participação teve uma falha porque pensei que o tópico tivesse sido discutido nesse subfórum, mas foi no outro: _kombi de lotação_.


----------



## Casmurro

Micro-ônibus sim. Mas vale ressaltar que o termo "lotação" tange o transporte público, enquanto que o micro-ônibus geralmente  diz respeito a transportes particulares, como vãs.


----------



## Carfer

Sonhadora said:


> Olá!
> Estou pesquisando por um sinônimo da palavra "lotação" usada no Brasil para denominar um tipo de transporte público. Será que lá se usa alguma outra palavra além desta aqui? Micro-ônibus? E como é chamado em Portugal? Será "micro-ónibus" mesmo ou existe um termo especial?
> Muito grata



Em Portugal não temos. O mais parecido são uns pequenos autocarros (nome habitual '_mini-bus'_) usados nas zonas históricas de cidades como Lisboa por causa da estreiteza das ruas. Em todo o caso, são em pequeno número e podem transportar algumas dezenas de passageiros, pelo que creio que não se trata do mesmo conceito.


----------



## Sonhadora

Obrigada pela ajuda!!

Será que a palavra "camioneta" ("caminhoneta" no Brasil) também é usada em Portugal (no Brasil?) com respeito ao transporte público?


----------



## LuizLeitao

Aqui no Brasil se usa muito o termo inglês "van". Não se emprega camionete (com "e"), nem caminhonete para transporte público. Antes do anglicismo, usava-se "perua".


----------



## anaczz

Camioneta em Portugal está mais para ônibus do que para van, pelo menos atualmente.


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Camioneta em Portugal está mais para ônibus do que para van, pelo menos atualmente.



Nunca teve o sentido de 'van', que eu saiba.


----------



## Sonhadora

Obrigada pelas respostas, mas ainda não entendi claramente se a "camioneta" é usada *em Portugal *para algum tipo de transporte público) Ou são usados somente os termos "autocarro" e "mini-bus"?


----------



## anaczz

Usa-se sim, para ônibus urbanos; parece ser um termo usado em certas localidades.


----------



## marta12

Olá Sonhadora

Em quase todas as localidades, fora das grandes cidades, chamam-se camionetas.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Me falaram que (no Nordeste) já não se usa _lotação_, e se eu usar, todo mundo vai pensar que eu gosto do Terrasamba.


----------



## Sonhadora

marta12 said:


> Olá Sonhadora
> 
> Em quase todas as localidades, fora das grandes cidades, chamam-se camionetas.



Então, Marta, em Portugal, fora das grandes cidades, camioneta=autocarro? Ou camioneta=mini-bus? Desculpe por eu chatear, mas não estou conseguindo compreender


----------



## marta12

Sonhadora said:


> Então, Marta, em Portugal, fora das grandes cidades, camioneta=autocarro? Ou camioneta=mini-bus? Desculpe por eu chatear, mas não estou conseguindo compreender



Olá

Na maior parte das localidades ninguém chama autocarro, chamam camionetas. 
'Vou apanhar a camioneta para Sintra'
Não existem mini-bus.

Nos grandes percursos, por exemplo Lisboa-Porto, também é vulgar dizer 'vou apanhar a camioneta para o o Porto', em vez de dizerem 'autocarro'.

O que eu acho é que só chamamos 'autocarro' aos que são públicos, que pertencem ao estado e que existem nas grandes cidades. Todos os outros são privados, apesar de terem, dentro de localidades, concessões estatais e preços regulados.


----------



## Sonhadora

Obrigada, Marta!!


----------



## brenobrendan

"Lotação" pra mim é sinônimo de "ônibus". Mas aqui na cidade onde moro nunca se usa a palavra "lotação".


----------

